

Oh, Fine, You're Right. I'm Passive-Aggressive. - ph0rque
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1281542/posts

======
rjprins
Acting passive-aggressive is not something you do very consciously. I must
admit I'm guilty of it and if it really comes from fear of embarrassment or
making mistakes then that is a real problem.

But I think passive-aggresiveness can also be seen as the result of being
unable to vent your anger/frustration. This inability may not always be your
own fault. As with the original case of passive-aggressive soldiers, they had
no available normal outlet.

If you are in a relationship which you feel you can not break, it is basically
the same thing. When you're past the point that venting anger changed things,
and now only harms things, passive-aggressiveness is the only road left.

------
whughes
Please link to the original.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2004/11/16/health/psychology/16pass.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2004/11/16/health/psychology/16pass.html)

